# mcgraw ford



## craig barnett (Nov 7, 2010)

All right, have not seen any thing posted in a while. Is any body doing any good. I have been hunting berry college this year and plan on doing some scouting tommorow, its time to put some on the ground. I love hunting the rut on this place.


----------



## bowtechrulez (Nov 7, 2010)

ive been thinking about heading out there but its quite a haul for me! is there good deer population out there? and how is the hunters population?


----------



## bowtechrulez (Nov 7, 2010)

one other question what is the green squares on the berry college wma mean....it says wildlife opening?


----------



## craig barnett (Nov 8, 2010)

The squares are food plots but not to many wma keep them up with the budget cuts. As far as people on mcgraw its not to bad and they are some big bucks there you just have to use the people to your advantage.


----------



## nick220 (Nov 8, 2010)

I killed a spike and saw two does out there when bow season just open up.


----------



## Scoutman (Nov 8, 2010)

Been hunting it for 13 yrs. Hunting has gotten pitiful compared to good old days of late 90's-early 2000's.Used to see 40-50 deer a season. The shoot a doe every day of gun season instead of doe days has taken it's toll.The surrounding private land kill alot of the deer that use the wma. Last 3 years sightings for myself and buddies have really dropped off as well as our kills. Still deer there but not as many. DNR also ruined one of the best tracts by putting a dove field in the middle of it with a access road.It was a great hunting tract because of difficult access! So for the sake of the 4 doves shot there a year they ruined the deer hunting in that tract.Don't get me wrong,I love to dove hunt but you can't make them come to a field and I have never seen a dove in that field.I loved hunting there and still do but it is nothing like it used to be. I have great memories of days in a tree courtesy of McGraw Ford. My son shot his first deer with a bow there. One of my friends wives' shot her first bow buck, a five point, that was a great morning!I shot a buck that came to a decoy there, it was a special place.Too bad people in general and DNR don't understand that when we make things easier to do it doesn't necessarily benefit us in the long run. I hunt there but I miss the good old days,I am thankful to have a place to go close to home.


----------



## CharrDad (Nov 8, 2010)

Hunted it four times last week. Saw 3 deer ... blew one opportunity.
Several cars parked at each pull off on the mornings I was there.
nick220, I owe you a report.


----------



## craig barnett (Nov 14, 2010)

*big 8 down*

Hey guys. I have not seen any chasing yet, but did kill a real good 8 pointer wed. green scored 122. Best bow kill to date. Killed him off a scrape line, got to watch him work a scrape,before the mathews put it on him at 10 yards. His hocks was dark and neck swelled. Sorry no pics yet, and thanks to the guy on the dirt bike for helping load him up, couldnt get in the blazer by myself feild dressed at #170 very mature buck. Any body else do any good,be back teusday after rain. Idrive a black k5 blazer, if anyone evers need any help and se my blazer look me up always glad to help, i hunt by myself and know what its like to need help. Good luck to all.


----------



## jay follis (Nov 23, 2010)

I just began hunting there this year (in fact only in the last couple of weeks).  I drive by there daily on my commute to work and always wanted to try it out.  I have never hunted WMA's before and was not sure what to expect.  So far I have had all good experiences and met several very nice hunters.  Took my daughter there this past weekend and she was very excited to see a doe.  Hated to hear about someone getting their stand stolen - I had mine there this weekend as well.  I plan on hunting there this week and checking out more of the property.  I drive a black F-150 or a brown Brickman truck if anyone needs any help.


----------



## CharrDad (Nov 24, 2010)

Awesome buck Craig. CONGRATS!!


----------



## brownhounds (Nov 29, 2010)

did that deer come off of Mcgraw Ford?


----------



## craig barnett (Nov 29, 2010)

Yes it did,also seen another big one same day. Getting it scored by dnr in 60 days.


----------

